# value on late 90's yamaha 90 hp?



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Looking to purchase a late 90's yamaha 90 in what should be running conditon (sat up for a long time). If I find that it runs well, what would yall say is a fair price?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Pay a legitimate mechanic to help u determine the condition


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My history with the motors are I had an 1987 yamaha 90 rebuilt and upgrades done by hydrotec and is still in service now n hits limiter


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've bought a few of these motors. Depending on year and condition and willingness of the seller, prices range from about $2000 to $4000 for running motors. If I found one in pristine condition with NO corrosion or rust, a complete undamaged skeg, good compression, clean lower unit oil, good paint and decals, complete and unaltered, I'd pay up to $4000 if a good prop comes with. If it's a remote control motor, make sure all wiring and controls are included.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

There was a 99-00 on CL Tampa a few weeks back that I almost jumped on for $1k! No spark but motor was pristine! If I would have had time I would have bought it provided the Comp and gearcase checked out!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, Im looking at buying it for 1k. Theres little to no corrosion and it turns freely. I think Im gunna go for it.


----------

